# ok...how do I use my nest mini to control the TS4K?



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

soo...I've found out how to launch apps on and access content on my TS4K via my google nest mini...

one question...how do I exit apps? the general idea here is to NOT need to touch the remote if I dont have to..


----------

